# Online Pet Store



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I have no idea if this is the correct spot for this type of post, if it's not mods can feel free to move it. 

I'm a poor college student and many of you can probably understand what that's like, haha. In the future I would like to own my own pet store, as in a physical building somewhere but right now that's not possible seeing as I'm living in residence. I have been thinking about making an online pet store but I'm not sure how I would go about doing something like that. Does anyone have any kind of idea? My boyfriend is a computer programmer so he wouldn't mind making me a website for free. 

I guess I just have a couple questions. Is there anything I have to do legally other then registering my business name? If anyone knows. (I'm in Canada, btw.)
What would you guys like to see in an online store? 

Of course I WILL be researching this before I just open up a shop but I'd really like to know what everyone want's to see in an online store. 

Thanks guys, to anyone who answers.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The store I work at started out as an online pet store that offers free local delivery, it really took off for the owner thats why she opened up the retail space. It's definitely worth a shot, maybe take a small business class at a local community college, or they might be a specific class about having an online store. You'll need the space to store the supplies, especially with food you want something that's in a protected ventilated area to avoid things like mold or food going bad because of the heat.


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I think I might have to start off with toys/treats/smaller items ect because I live in a dorm room where there is like NO space, haha. So until I get my own place I won't be able to hold much. I'm also considering working directly with a distributor so I can sell food. I would get the order and then place it with the distributor and they would ship it off to the customer. If that makes any sense. I forget what it's called exactly, haha.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

newlndnfire said:


> I think I might have to start off with toys/treats/smaller items ect because I live in a dorm room where there is like NO space, haha. So until I get my own place I won't be able to hold much. I'm also considering working directly with a distributor so I can sell food. I would get the order and then place it with the distributor and they would ship it off to the customer. If that makes any sense. I forget what it's called exactly, haha.


Some questions: 

1) What business licenses do you need? Insurance?
2) What product lines will you be carrying?
3) Where are you going to store your products?
4) How are you going to process your orders & take payment? What about GST & PST?
5) How are you going ship your products?

Also, do some research on distributors. Not everyone can place an order with one: you need a business licence and have to do a certain amount of volume with them to make it worth their while for them to supply you with product. Also, you would have to pay the wholesale price to the distributor and set a price point for retail that would cover your overhead costs plus allow you to make some profit.

Seriously, do some research (including marketing research) & draw up a business plan. Otherwise... hwell:


----------



## aplusapets (Feb 12, 2021)

Shop A+a Pets 4-in-1 shampoo and conditioner for pets, it combines cleansing, deodorizing & conditioning, which keeps your pet Clean, Soft, Shiny & Calm. Best formulated with milk protein, vitamin E and using natural ingredients.


----------

